

Haskell.org down? - fuzz579

Does anybody know why haskell.org is down? it has been down for the past three days for me, and it looks like it is down for everybody:<p>http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/haskell.org<p>does anybody know if this is just regular downtime or otherwise?
======
alrex021
The www.haskell.org (wiki, mailing list server) has been compromised. Offline
until repaired.

[http://www.reddit.com/r/haskell/comments/cbkkb/wwwhaskellorg...](http://www.reddit.com/r/haskell/comments/cbkkb/wwwhaskellorg_wiki_mailing_list_server_has_been/)

Plans are in the works to move from the Yale environment soon.

~~~
zbanks
I was surprised that I couldn't find any info about this until now. I googled
every day, hoping to find some sort of information. (Is that sad?)

Nice to know. Thanks alrex021!

